# Printer appears offline for one pc in the network?



## Black Panther (Jan 5, 2010)

Network was just fine before we quit for the holidays.
Now printer works on 3 out of 4 computers (2 running XP and 2 running 7).
For the main pc (the one which I use most) the printer appears offline.
It doesn't appear so on the other pc's. 







Any clue what I can do? I'm not that familiar with networking


----------



## Mussels (Jan 5, 2010)

delete the printer on that machine, and re-add it as a networked printer


----------



## Black Panther (Jan 5, 2010)

Thanks Mussels, that did the trick


----------



## Black Panther (Jan 6, 2010)

Hmmm, this morning I had the same problem (which I solved the same way).

There must be something which is causing the printer to appear 'offline' from my own pc...


----------



## Solaris17 (Jan 6, 2010)

when you click add network printer are you adding it from a diff PC?


for example.


when i add my 3 printers it will look like this (example)


Add Network printer

epson on theresa-laptop (some IP)

epson on main-frame (some ip)

epson on solaris-desktop (some ip)

epson (some IP)

that just an example. but you dont want to add it from a pc for example "epson on solaris-desktop (some ip)" you want to add it from "epson (some IP)" because if you add it from another system if that system is offline the printer wont be availible. If the printer does not have networking capabilities of its own..meaning that you wont have a printer on its own IP you need to make sure w/e PC the printer is hooked upto is on all the time


----------



## Black Panther (Jan 6, 2010)

Solaris, that isn't the problem because the Ws-common pc to which the printer is hooked is online all the time.


----------

